# My budgie's cere is flaky?



## Pittapatta (8 mo ago)

I'm a new budgie owner, I've had my little boy Cotton for about 3 weeks now (the breeder said he was about 3-4 months old) and his cere is kinda flaky. I didn't think much of it at first but it kinda shed a bit off today. Is this normal or is there something wrong with his cere?


----------



## budgiekl1001 (8 mo ago)

A flaky cere is completely normal in budgies it's nothing to worry about. It's a maturity and hormonal thing. He is not a young budgie though, I believe he is _at least_ a year old.


----------



## Pittapatta (8 mo ago)

budgiekl1001 said:


> A flaky cere is completely normal in budgies it's nothing to worry about. It's a maturity and hormonal thing. He is not a young budgie though, I believe he is _at least_ a year old.


He's at least a year old? The breeder said he was between 3-4 months. I was suspicious because his brother (I bought them together) looks a lot younger. Cotton does has a red band on his foot which I looked up and I think it said it meant he was born in 2018- but surely he can't be that old? I'm really not sure


----------



## budgiekl1001 (8 mo ago)

Pittapatta said:


> He's at least a year old? The breeder said he was between 3-4 months. I was suspicious because his brother (I bought them together) looks a lot younger. Cotton does has a red band on his foot which I looked up and I think it said it meant he was born in 2018- but surely he can't be that old? I'm really not sure


I'm 100% he's at least a year old. You can tell their age from their eyes. Full black eyes means a young budgie. Since he has a white ring around the black part of his eye it means he's full grown.


----------



## Pittapatta (8 mo ago)

budgiekl1001 said:


> I'm 100% he's at least a year old. You can tell their age from their eyes. Full black eyes means a young budgie. Since he has a white ring around the black part of his eye it means he's full grown.


Thank you so much for informing me, as well as quelling my worry about his cere 💖 I feel so much more relieved knowing it's natural


----------



## budgiekl1001 (8 mo ago)

Pittapatta said:


> Thank you so much for informing me, as well as quelling my worry about his cere 💖 I feel so much more relieved knowing it's natural


You're welcome! He's a beautiful bird!


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

budgiekl1001 said:


> A flaky cere is completely normal in budgies it's nothing to worry about.



Ok, this is not entirely accurate.
A flaky cere can also be an indication of scaly mites, which needs to be treated with Ivermectin (or similar) by an avian vet.




Pittapatta said:


> Thank you so much for informing me, as well as quelling my worry about his cere 💖 I feel so much more relieved knowing it's natural


Has your bird ever been to an avian vet?


----------



## Pittapatta (8 mo ago)

srirachaseahawk said:


> Ok, this is not entirely accurate.
> A flaky cere can also be an indication of scaly mites, which needs to be treated with Ivermectin (or similar) by an avian vet.
> 
> 
> ...


He has not yet. The avian vet is quite a long way from me so I'd have to go on bus. He isn't hand trained and he panics if being moved so I was planning to wait until he becomes more comfortable with me first


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Pittapatta said:


> He has not yet. The avian vet is quite a long way from me so I'd have to go on bus. He isn't hand trained and he panics if being moved so I was planning to wait until he becomes more comfortable with me first


Give them a call and see if they’ll do a virtual visit?
They may be able to make a determination based on pictures and/or video.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

The only time a flaky cere is a sign of maturity is in females, and that is only in appearance as there aren't any actual flakes falling off in most cases. 

In this case, it very much appears that your little boy may have scaly face mites. It's important to get in touch with a vet right away; in the case of scaly face mites a virtual visit may be sufficient to get a diagnosis. 

Do you have photos taken in more natural light you can post in the meanwhile? 

If he does have scaly face mites, he and all other birds you have will have to be treated with ivermectin spot-on treatment, which is administered as a single drop directly on the skin between the wings. Usually this is a one-time treatment, especially since this case isn't as severe yet. 

As a sidenote, he's already been through his first moult and has his irises, so he is at least 7-8 months old. Usually budgies with clear irises and completed first molts are between 9-12 months but early bloomers can be as young as 7 months old. Regardless, he's definitely not 5 months old 

*As a reminder, all members are advised to consider the Staff's guidance on all matters. *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please DISREGARD any and all posts made on this thread by budgiekl1004

The information provided by budgiekl1004 was INACCURATE. A temporary ban is now in place for this member.

Answers to questions will be provided by Talk Budgies staff.
Our staff have the knowledge and experience to give you accurate answers and
Talk Budgies staff provide information to give your birds the care recommended for their optimal health and well being.
The information StarlingWings has given you is 100% correct!

All members should be aware that taking advice from other members is not recommended.
PLEASE REVIEW THE FOLLOWING:*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.*

*Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*
*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Pittapatta (8 mo ago)

StarlingWings said:


> The only time a flaky cere is a sign of maturity is in females, and that is only in appearance as there aren't any actual flakes falling off in most cases.
> 
> In this case, it very much appears that your little boy may have scaly face mites. It's important to get in touch with a vet right away; in the case of scaly face mites a virtual visit may be sufficient to get a diagnosis.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information! Here are some pictures I took just now hopefully lighting is okay, they just woke up so they're not very photogenic. I've taken a photo of Cashew (Cotton's cage buddy) just in case


----------



## Pittapatta (8 mo ago)

Update: I've managed to book both my little bubbies an appointment with an avian vet but the earliest they can fit me in is Wednesday. Regardless, I'm very happy to finally have them registered with a vet! I'll keep monitoring him in the mean time


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear you are taking both budgies in for an appointment with your Avian Vet.
I'm concerned about the green budgie's cere as it appears the blue is turning brown.
This can be an indication of a hormonal problem in a male budgie so please be sure to mention that at the appointment.

I'll be looking forward to your update about both birds following your appointment.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Pittapatta (8 mo ago)

Update on Cotton and Cashew!

Took them to the vet today (Just a side note, does anyone else get incredibly anxious when they take their pets to the vet? I was so worried it would be distressing for them- but they did great)

The vet checked their eyes, cere, nostrils, beak, inside their mouth, wings, legs- everywhere. Asked about what I feed them, how I feed them, how they are during the day and all kinds of stuff.

The vet agreed that it looks like early stages of scaly face mites and gave them both an underwing treatment right there. Apart from that she said they look healthy and their feathers are beautiful ☺

I asked about Cashew's cere and mentioned the hormonal thing, but the vet said Cashew doesn't appear to have any issues like that (maybe it was the lighting in the pic I took. I'm very relieved that they have the mite treatment now though, though their underwing looks a little red from where it's been (is that normal?) regardless they are back home and relaxed after a stressful day. I think they loved the travel though!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm SO glad you took Cotton and Cashew to the vet and they did well!

1. Yes, it is normal for the owner to get anxious when taking (any) pet to the vet! However, we must strive to remai as calm and relaxed as possible as our animals pick up on our stress and emotions.
2. Yes, it is normal for the site of the application of the spot-on treatment to be a bit red.

Both boys look very handsome in the pictures and I'm happy they are both healthy.

Best wishes!*


----------

